
Profiling Native Python Extensions - UrbanPiper
https://www.benfrederickson.com/profiling-native-python-extensions-with-py-spy/
======
benfrederickson
Author here. It's worth noting that since I wrote this post, py-spy has gained
the ability to profile multiprocess python applications - and can also now
show local variables in the dump command.

